# How many girls average sub25?



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2008)

just wondering how many girls out there have an official sub25 average

*updated* list (sorry if there are some missing...)

Emily Wang	(11.22, 13.10)
Sarah Strong (10.21, 13.21)
Deseree Aune (10.38, 13.32)
Patricia Li	(12.06, 13.41)
Son Seul-Gi	(10.21, 13.56)
Moe Nakano (11.05, 13.82)
Casey Pernsteiner (11.81, 14.16)
Yukiko Makino (12.44, 14.39)
Paik Seung-Won (12.94, 14.69)
Brittany Dzoan (13.74, 15.15)
Shelley Chang (10.77, 15.45)
Luojin Xu (11.50, 15.50)
Sesi Cadmus (12.05, 15.62)
Pantita Sandusadee (12.96, 15.83)
Kristine Doctor (14.38, 15.93)
Christine Anne Flordeliz	(14.66, 16.29)
Irène Mallordy (13.38, 16.63)
Surin Ahn (13.87, 16.63)
Aili Asikainen (13.78, 16.76)
Yu Araki (14.13, 16.77)
Tianshu Wang (14.71, 16.88)
Yaoxi Li (15.47, 17.11)
Yu Da-Hyun (15.78, 17.61)
Ambie Valdés (15.18, 17.82)
Tawanporn Laovanichvit (15.59, 17.84)
Ximiao Liu (14.44,	17.86)
Stephanie Chow (15.43, 18.00)
Beac Seo-Jin (15.75, 18.12)
Laetitia Lemoine (15.96, 18.46)
Azlysha Azmi (15.00, 18.50)
Connie Chen (14.81, 18.56)
Monika Zimmermann (14.11, 18.97)
Gina Uy (17.05, 19.23)
Sayuri Koba	(17.82, 19.24)
Jaime Ding (16.30, 19.46)
Rinarianti Restiayu Utami (18.41, 19.90)
Jeanne Ayame Kurotuti	(18.52, 19.94)
Nora Christ	(16.52, 19.95)
Rashdaleena Athiefa Abdul Rashid (15.05, 20.27)
Junko Ootsu (18.06, 20.33)
Jessica Fridrich (17.12,	20.48)
Charlie Cooper (10.61, 20.54)
Yi Wang (16.63, 20.59)
Mai Ito (17.65, 20.69)
Mika Muranushi (15.21, 20.86)
Yu-Hsin Huang (18.63, 20.95)
Kalina Brzezinska (18.13, 21.01)
Zhile Li (18.40, 21.54)
Shin Hyo-Eun (19.81, 21.56)
Ying Liu (18.63, 21.79)
Lin Qui Xuan (18.25, 21.80)
Yanli Xie (19.75, 21.89)
Eszter Fehér (18.90, 22.03)
Sanae Koseki (20.18, 22.43)
Nattharin Panyasakulwong (21.52, 22.49)
Binyue Liu (21.47, 22.74)
Sin Ye-Jin (21.47, 23.27)
Chika Namikawa (18.40, 23.39)
Men-Shing Lin (18.56, 23.53)
Jordan Mannfeld (18.56, 23.77)
Seo Jeong-Min (22.46, 23.99)
Karolina Wiacek (19.88,	24.04)
Iza Drogosz	(22.99, 24.13)
Marlène Desmaisons (18.50, 24.40)
Barbara Olbromska (19.58, 24.43)
Gabriela Uzcategui Valencia (21.27, 24.49)
Madoka Mizumoto	(20.31, 24.51)
Chiara Avanzato (24.16, 24.59)
Monique Alivio (20.86, 24.82)
Petra Schmidt (22.91, 24.92)

unofficially:

Karolina Wiącek
Marie (mario808mario)
Jackelyne Nguyen
Christina Bodensiek
Klaudia Grabowska
Moa Bergsten
Andrea (AndreaBananas)
Mimmi Leckius


----------



## ccchips296 (Aug 30, 2008)

Back Seung-Won averaged 13.81......she has a video on sinpei araki's youtube profile.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2008)

This one girl I know, she has never been to competitions but averages well around sub-17


----------



## joey (Aug 30, 2008)

Charlie Cooper!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2008)

ccchips296 said:


> Back Seung-Won averaged 13.81......she has a video on sinpei araki's youtube profile.


Oh yeah, her, she's probably the fastest unofficially


----------



## smskill12 (Aug 30, 2008)

hah this is sub 25 how about 20 ah

shorten that list a bit


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2008)

smskill12 said:


> hah this is sub 25 how about 20 ah
> 
> shorten that list a bit



that would take off only a few people


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2008)

I will teach my girlfriend to beat you sarah...if she ever decides to actually give time for the cube.


----------



## shelley (Aug 30, 2008)

Unofficially? Ha, you're never going to know how many. Why not make it officially?

There's a Kristine Doctor from the Philippines in the WCA database. Connie Chen hasn't recorded a sub-25 average yet but I'm sure she's sub-25 unofficially. Junko Ootsu and Yu Araki from Japan, Laetitia Lemoine of France are all in the low 20s. Jasmine Lee's getting close, but not quite there officially.

As soon as we can search the WCA database by gender we'd know more.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2008)

shelley said:


> Unofficially? Ha, you're never going to know how many. Why not make it officially?
> 
> There's a Kristine Doctor from the Philippines in the WCA database. Connie Chen hasn't recorded a sub-25 average yet but I'm sure she's sub-25 unofficially. Junko Ootsu and Yu Araki from Japan, Laetitia Lemoine of France are all in the low 20s. Jasmine Lee's getting close, but not quite there officially.
> 
> As soon as we can search the WCA database by gender we'd know more.


there was a discussion in one of thrawst's broadcast about whether the WCA should keep track of female cubers, almost everyone said it was a good idea


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thats a useless idea... women are often separted from men for physical aspects, like in sports and the Olympic games. Nothing separates men and women in speedcubing, they're capable of the same things.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 31, 2008)

There certainly shouldn't be separate Men's and Women's events for cubing, but being able to look at (for example) times for women only in the database doesn't seem any different than looking at only times for American competitors. It's just interesting to be able to see how the times of various types of people stack up against each other, as opposed to just trying to find them in the world ranking, so I'd support the ability to search by gender. Besides I think the WCA is already trying to get genders (and birthdates!) for all competitors, even if they haven't yet made that information available on the website.


----------



## darkzelkova (Aug 31, 2008)

I could swear I read somewhere that Jessica Fridrich is not originally a female.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 31, 2008)

darkzelkova said:


> I could swear I read somewhere that Jessica Fridrich is not originally a female.



That's because Jessica Fridrich was born as Jiri Fridrich which is a male name in some distant land. I don't know the details.


----------



## mati rubik (Aug 31, 2008)

Jessica Fridrich is a man!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 31, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> darkzelkova said:
> 
> 
> > I could swear I read somewhere that Jessica Fridrich is not originally a female.
> ...



it doesnt matter what she may or may not have started as, but she is legally a female now. its not something that people like to bring up. also, Jiro is a Czech name, since she grew up in the Czech Republic(or was it still Czechoslovakia then?)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 31, 2008)

One of my friends is on her way there. Once she ditches keyhole and learns the rest of the PLLs, she will be there. Come on, Arielle!


----------



## Erik (Aug 31, 2008)

mati rubik said:


> Jessica Fridrich is a man!!



No she's not, at least not anymore. I don't see what it would matter anyway...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 31, 2008)

great, so now we've got this wonderful list of people who can sub 25 AND give birth, what are we going to do with it?


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> great, so now we've got this wonderful list of people who can sub 25 AND give birth, what are we going to do with it?



We can start the WWCA. The Women's World Cube Association.


----------



## joey (Aug 31, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> great, so now we've got this wonderful list of people who can sub 25 AND give birth, what are we going to do with it?



mate? 


[size=-1000]message size error[/size]


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 31, 2008)

MistArts said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > great, so now we've got this wonderful list of people who can sub 25 AND give birth, what are we going to do with it?
> ...



That'd be weird . I know that there's WNBA, and they seperate male and female at olympics, etc. but at cubing, there's no reason to do that.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 31, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



I know, how else are cubers supposed to pick up females?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 31, 2008)

well, if it's a cubing girlfriend you want there are two options.

a) date a girl who is already a cuber
or
b) date a girl and then make her like cubes.

both probably quite hard to do


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> well, if it's a cubing girlfriend you want there are two options.
> 
> a) date a girl who is already a cuber
> or
> ...



actually (a) has never happened to me
(b) has happened and I must say I can get her to do sub 25 soon.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 31, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> great, so now we've got this wonderful list of people who can sub 25 AND give birth, what are we going to do with it?



Wait a minute, we're taking Fridrich off the list again? I'm confused


----------



## Stefan (Aug 31, 2008)

The WCA database is incomplete concerning gender, but there are 24 competitors with a sub25 average marked as female. And 13 with sub20, which btw conveniently gets rid of Fridrich. And two with sub15. The youngest sub20 girl is 11 years old, btw.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> The WCA database is incomplete concerning gender, but there are 24 competitors with a sub25 average marked as female. And 13 with sub20, which btw conveniently gets rid of Fridrich. And two with sub15. The youngest sub20 girl is 11 years old, btw.


Only 13 with sub20? whoah


----------



## Ewks (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd like you to add me in to the list. I am officially and unofficially sub-20 cuber. And the name is Aili Asikainen.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

Ewks said:


> I'd like you to add me in to the list. I am officially and unofficially sub-20 cuber. And the name is Aili Asikainen.


Aili is my middle name ^^ Its an awesome name


----------



## Pedro (Sep 1, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> great, so now we've got this wonderful list of people who can sub 25 AND give birth, what are we going to do with it?



marry them and have a happy cubing family?


----------



## Pedro (Sep 1, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> The WCA database is incomplete concerning gender, but there are 24 competitors with a sub25 average marked as female. And 13 with sub20, which btw conveniently gets rid of Fridrich. And two with sub15. The youngest sub20 girl is 11 years old, btw.



could you list them, please?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 1, 2008)

Pedro said:


> could you list them, please?


No, sorry. This is private non-public information, like email address.


----------



## Cloudmap (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm a girl cuber who can get a sub 20 average...
But I haven't been to any competitions yet


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

Cloudmap said:


> I'm a girl cuber who can get a sub 20 average...
> But I haven't been to any competitions yet


whats your name?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 1, 2008)

It's "Cloudmap". Duh.


----------



## Coni (Sep 7, 2008)

I would've gotten a sub-25 average at Nationals if they let us do averages... :[ 
Hopefully I'll get it at Berkeley Fall 2008...


----------



## Athefre (Sep 8, 2008)

Does nobody here remember Casey Pernsteiner? She quit updating her averages (or quit cubing) but in April 2006 she posted a 13.31 average. She was one of the fastest (male or female) during those days.


----------



## shelley (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, Casey. She disappeared after Nationals 2006; wonder what happened to her?

Her official results were pretty underwhelming compared to her unofficial records. Plenty of people do worse in competition than they do at home though.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005PERN01


----------



## brunson (Aug 12, 2009)

Uh oh, I'm dangerous with a relational database. Thanks to Ron for making it available.

The answer is 47.


```
mysql> select person.name, person.countryId,  
       round(min(average)/100, 2) as time 
       from result 
       join person on result.personId = person.id  
       where gender = 'f' and eventId = '333' 
       and average > 0 and average <= 2500  
       group by person.name, person.countryId  
       order by min(average) ; 
+--------------------------+----------------+-------+
| name                     | countryId      | time  |
+--------------------------+----------------+-------+
| Son Seul-Gi              | Korea          | 13.56 | 
| Moe Nakano               | Japan          | 13.82 | 
| Emily Wang               | Canada         | 14.17 | 
| Paik Seung-Won           | Korea          | 14.69 | 
| Brittany Dzoan           | USA            | 15.15 | 
| Sarah Strong             | Canada         | 15.17 | 
| Kristine Doctor          | Philippines    | 15.93 | 
| Yukiko Makino            | Japan          | 16.04 | 
| Surin Ahn                | USA            | 16.63 | 
| Irène Mallordy           | France         | 16.63 | 
| Shelley Chang            | USA            | 16.63 | 
| Yu Araki                 | Japan          | 16.77 | 
| Casey Pernsteiner        | USA            | 16.81 | 
| Deseree Aune             | Canada         | 16.98 | 
| Aili Asikainen           | Finland        | 17.48 | 
| Ambie Valdés             | USA            | 17.82 | 
| Ximiao Liu               | China          | 17.86 | 
| Stephanie Chow           | USA            | 18.10 | 
| Beac Seo-Jin             | Korea          | 18.12 | 
| Pantita Sandusadee       | Thailand       | 18.14 | 
| Laetitia Lemoine         | France         | 18.46 | 
| Sesi Cadmus              | USA            | 18.88 | 
| Gina Uy                  | Philippines    | 19.23 | 
| Junko Ootsu              | Japan          | 20.33 | 
| Jessica Fridrich         | USA            | 20.48 | 
| Jessica Fridrich         | Czech Republic | 20.48 | 
| Mika Muranushi           | Japan          | 20.86 | 
| Yu-Hsin Huang            | Taiwan         | 20.95 | 
| Christine Anne Flordeliz | Philippines    | 21.21 | 
| Connie Chen              | USA            | 21.40 | 
| Yu Da-Hyun               | Korea          | 21.54 | 
| Shin Hyo-Eun             | Korea          | 21.56 | 
| Tianshu Wang             | China          | 21.57 | 
| Nattharin Panyasakulwong | Thailand       | 22.49 | 
| Yaoxi Li                 | China          | 22.66 | 
| Luojin Xu                | China          | 22.74 | 
| Monika Zimmermann        | Germany        | 22.77 | 
| Tawanporn Laovanichvit   | Thailand       | 23.07 | 
| Sin Ye-Jin               | Korea          | 23.27 | 
| Charlie Cooper           | United Kingdom | 23.35 | 
| Men-Shing Lin            | Taiwan         | 23.53 | 
| Seo Jeong-Min            | Korea          | 23.99 | 
| Jordan Mannfeld          | USA            | 24.06 | 
| Karolina Wiacek          | Poland         | 24.10 | 
| Marlène Desmaisons       | France         | 24.40 | 
| Barbara Olbromska        | Poland         | 24.43 | 
| Monique Alivio           | Philippines    | 24.82 | 
| Jeanne Ayame Kurotuti    | Brazil         | 24.85 | 
+--------------------------+----------------+-------+
48 rows in set (0.10 sec)
```


----------



## mark3 (Aug 12, 2009)

How many one-eyed Buddhist monks are sub 25?

The world may never know...


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 12, 2009)

what about jacklen nyneun (jmnguyen95)


----------



## Tortin (Aug 12, 2009)

Only 47? I expected more...

Oh, but looks like I'm third...cool.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 12, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> This Thread is pretty pointless.


I disagree. I was curious, and I'm really glad that my question has been answered. 



richardzhang said:


> what about jacklen nyneun (jmnguyen95)


she hasn't competed officially



Tortin said:


> Oh, but looks like I'm third...cool.


 I thought you already knew that. I think I told you at TOS.


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 12, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> what about jacklen nyneun (jmnguyen95)



I believe her account is suspended, so there goes the chance of PR's on the page =P. We'll see at Nationals I guess.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 12, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> How many Africans are officialy sub 25? Three, Emile Compion	13.50,Etienne Amany	13.84 and Anthony Orji	20.18. This Thread is pretty pointless.



How many African Americans are sub-25?

*coughme*


----------



## Tortin (Aug 12, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, but looks like I'm third...cool.
> ...



You said I was first in NA...I don't think you said anything about third in the world..


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 12, 2009)

Tortin said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Tortin said:
> ...


Yeah I remember telling you that you're first in North America. I knew that you were 3rd in the world though, I was sure that I told you. I guess not 
oh well, now you know...and you must sub14 at the Canadian Open kthx.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 12, 2009)

Cube41, and Shamah Taylor and this kid I believe named Alex Mason I believe. But you're still pwn!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 12, 2009)

you missed dene!!! he(she) is pretty good too!!


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 12, 2009)

If you are still updating this list, Jordan Mannfeld got a 24 avg a couple weeks ago.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 13, 2009)

[lamepost]OH!! OH!! I KNOW!!! Ms. Sarah does!!! Hey, that's you!!![/lamepost]


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 14, 2009)

> Brittany Dzoan
> Shelley Chang
> Stephanie Chow
> Ambie Valdes
> ...



I love you, all of you. Does anyone want to seductive blindfold cube with me?


----------



## JunwenYao (Nov 25, 2009)

I Love Connie Chen！！！！！！！！And i wanna make a website for her!


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 25, 2009)

hm... there's marie808mario, but I don't have any idea what her full name is xD

maybe she's already in there ^^


----------



## mazei (Nov 25, 2009)

I doubt it.


----------



## SpiderSwede (Nov 25, 2009)

Karolina Wiącek (żuber) from Poland has average of 12 about 21.50 s with LBL for first two layers. She's already learning F2L and has average about 22 sec.

PS Sorry for my English.


----------



## Erik (Nov 25, 2009)

Nora Christ too! And there is another female cuber in Germany who averages like 16 but has never competed yet...


----------



## JunwenYao (Nov 25, 2009)

Connie Chen’s CF is fast.but OLL&PLL is slow.I think she will be great.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm not on that list, but I hope so soon!


----------



## blah (Nov 25, 2009)

JunwenYao said:


> I Love Connie Chen！！！！！！！！And i wanna make a website for her!





JunwenYao said:


> Connie Chen’s CF is fast.but OLL&PLL is slow.I think she will be great.


Creep.


----------



## shelley (Nov 25, 2009)

Fun fact: Until last Saturday, five people in the WCA database were tied with a 16.63 best average. Three of them were Surin Ahn, Irene Mallordy and myself.

Actually the WCA database still reflects that as the results from Stanford still haven't been posted yet.


----------



## cuberman0312 (Nov 25, 2009)

how bout' desie37


----------



## shelley (Nov 25, 2009)

That's Deseree Aune, who is in the list in the first post. How 'bout you take the time to read?


----------



## SkateTracker (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm a sub-25 girl. ('bout 22 average) I've never been to a competition or anything though, unfortunately. x_x

How many sub-1 girls on 4x4x4 are there?


----------



## Sebastian-1 (Jan 11, 2010)

My girlfriend, Gabriela Uzcategui Valencia 24.49avg on Chile Open 2010


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Rashdaleena Athiefa Abdul Rashid(we call her Rash)

Azlysha Azmi

Malaysian pride


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jan 11, 2010)

joey said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > great, so now we've got this wonderful list of people who can sub 25 AND give birth, what are we going to do with it?
> ...



I wonder how good is the kid whose parents are sub-15.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 11, 2010)

shelley said:


> Fun fact: Until last Saturday, five people in the WCA database were tied with a 16.63 best average. Three of them were Surin Ahn, Irene Mallordy and myself.
> 
> Actually the WCA database still reflects that as the results from Stanford still haven't been posted yet.



For those that don't know, this is what a 16.63 average of 5 looks like (but unofficially, and by a male):






</end of shameless self-promotion>


----------



## Weston (Jan 11, 2010)

Madoka Mizumoto. Somehow we have the same last name even though my last name was made-up by my grandparents. Maybe im related


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2010)

Weston said:


> my last name was made-up by my grandparents.


lolwut.


----------



## Bin Huang (Jan 11, 2010)

How many girls BLD ？


----------



## Forte (Jan 11, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > my last name was made-up by my grandparents.
> ...


lololololololol


----------



## Kian (Jan 11, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > my last name was made-up by my grandparents.
> ...



learn2immigrate.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 12, 2010)

shelley said:


> Oh yeah, Casey. She disappeared after Nationals 2006; wonder what happened to her?
> 
> Her official results were pretty underwhelming compared to her unofficial records. Plenty of people do worse in competition than they do at home though.
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005PERN01



searched her name on youtube and found this from speedcuber023's channel...





She didn't attend the 09 nationals though, and the description says she might.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 12, 2010)

Bin Huang said:


> How many girls BLD ？



A few.

Shelley
Charlie
Sarah (DEFINITELY CAN)
Laetitia


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 12, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Bin Huang said:
> 
> 
> > How many girls BLD ？
> ...



yes. I have one official success


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 13, 2010)

My PB is 23.32 and I'm a girl!


----------



## idpapro (Jan 13, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> My PB is 23.32 and I'm a girl!


then why does you signiture say 18.38 as your PB?


----------



## Tortin (Jan 13, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Bin Huang said:
> ...



I scrambled you cube for that solve! You should thank me.


----------



## Forte (Jan 13, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Did you set up the +2 :O


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 13, 2010)

idpapro said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > My PB is 23.32 and I'm a girl!
> ...



Oh, the 18 is my single PB and the 23 is Avg. of 5.


----------



## idpapro (Jan 13, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> idpapro said:
> 
> 
> > AndreaBananas said:
> ...



ok haha, there i go, and not put 2 and 2 together!


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 13, 2010)

Charlie is a girl??? 

-fail-


----------



## Ron (Jan 13, 2010)

successful female 3x3 blindfolded solvers:
Shelley Chang USA 7493
Sarah Strong Canada 14050
Mimmi Leckius Sweden 16371
Laetitia Lemoine France 21219
Eszter Szabó Hungary 21606
Charlie Cooper United Kingdom 21746
Ambie Valdés USA 25224
Yu Araki Japan 25419
Tawanporn Laovanichvit Thailand 32052
Klaudia Grabowska Poland 34515
Berit Brüster Germany 43100
Kristine Doctor Philippines 45458
Eloise Anguluan Philippines 56894
Moa Bergsten Sweden 75000


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 13, 2010)

Ron said:


> successful female 3x3 blindfolded solvers:
> ...
> ...
> ...
> *Moa Bergsten Sweden 75000*



Yes, she is related, she is my daughter


----------



## Rune (Jan 13, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Ron said:
> 
> 
> > successful female 3x3 blindfolded solvers:
> ...


And soon sub25... 
42 Moa Bergsten 26.11 Sweden Swedish Cube Day 2009 27.11 26.89 40.78 24.33 19.46


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 13, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Charlie is a girl???
> 
> -fail-



Misleading I know. Also doesn't help my avatar was Joey for a while


----------



## Muesli (Jan 13, 2010)

I wish I was a girl so i could join in on this thread.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 13, 2010)

Use the Fridrich method


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 13, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie is a girl???
> ...



How would that change his impression of you being a girl?


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 14, 2010)

hmm any Malaysian girl cubers you know?


----------



## mazei (Jan 14, 2010)

Zaker, there are some. If you would just go on the local forum more you would know.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 14, 2010)

Mimmi Leckius

25.64 in comp but 22.74 at home

Edit: forgot Moa Bergsten (daughter of Mats). I'm not sure about her times at home but with 26.11 in comp she has probably also done sub 25 (Mats knows better than me I guess so he can fill in if he see this)


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 14, 2010)

mazei said:


> Zaker, there are some. If you would just go on the local forum more you would know.



okay..but you sound desperate for people to join...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 14, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > Zaker, there are some. If you would just go on the local forum more you would know.
> ...



What??! Sorry if you feel so *exclusive* and the malaysian cube forum is such a *lowly* place and we have to beg you to join..we're just encouraging more people to join so we can make our community larger to organize events easier and have more gatherings because we all have passion for the cube.

If you think cubing is about one person solving a cube over and over again at home everyday then so be it.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 14, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> xXzaKerXx said:
> 
> 
> > mazei said:
> ...



what the...i'm sorry if i said anything that made you think like that but i've joined now and, it's not that i think that the malaysian cube forum is a lowly place but i'm having SPM's next year so very bz i'll try to participate more often


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 14, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > xXzaKerXx said:
> ...



Okay..sorry for misunderstanding you  Welcome!

*end of off-topic* (sorry )


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 14, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> xXzaKerXx said:
> 
> 
> > amostay2004 said:
> ...



it's okayyy i'm sorry too azraei i should'n't have said that


----------



## mazei (Jan 14, 2010)

I was just wondering why you are neglecting to join the Malaysian forum.

As for something on topic,

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009AZMI01
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009RASH01


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 14, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Edit: forgot Moa Bergsten (daughter of Mats). I'm not sure about her times at home but with 26.11 in comp she has probably also done sub 25 (Mats knows better than me I guess so he can fill in if he see this)



Wow!
She even got a BLD success! On the first try!!!


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 15, 2010)

mazei said:


> I was just wondering why you are neglecting to join the Malaysian forum.
> 
> As for something on topic,
> 
> ...



thanks for the links, but they aren't working. at least, not now. and sorry, i should have joined the local forum the 1st time you asked me


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 15, 2010)

mazei said:


> I was just wondering why you are neglecting to join the Malaysian forum.
> 
> As for something on topic,
> 
> ...



Lol you so slooww I posted this long ago.


----------



## Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

Also missing Indonesia

Rinarianti Restiayu Utami (Tammy)
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009UTAM01

But I hope to see Maria Oey soon as sub 25!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 15, 2010)

Ton said:


> Also missing Indonesia
> 
> Rinarianti Restiayu Utami *(Tammy)*
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009UTAM01
> ...




*Tammy is so cute , she is also good with a Tae Kwoon Do and Foto Model* .


----------



## Branca (Jan 15, 2010)

Luojin Xu got 15.50 average at Obei Obei Open 2009, please add here to the list 

Also Chiara Avanzato got 24.59 average at Mantua Open 2009.


----------

